# Expect 12" Inches



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

sh*t there forcasting a foot of da white stuff..
This is what my backyard looks like now heh.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice!

Can you go fishing in that river?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That must be a fantastic view in the summer!!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

You cant fish or build on it. 
Its protected by NY State Wetland Preserve.

Its more of a swamp then a river.

Very green in the summer all kinds of birds, and there are Bats.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It's like living at the cottage!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It doesnt snow here


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sandman









Snowman


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

I want to get the heck out of work, now! My tires are too bald to drive in this.

I better pick up some beer on the way home because I anticipate being stuck inside tonight.

I feel guilty when it snows heavily, because I can't help my parents with their driveway.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love the View...







....lucky devil..


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

There was a bit of snow here but it has melte, not much longer ubtil I'll be scraping ice off my windshield. :







:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I better pick up some beer on the way home because I anticipate being stuck inside tonight.


 Yaa tonight is a great night to invite a chick over and get Sloshed.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> Yaa tonight is a great night to invite a chick over and get Sloshed


"Roads are bad .... you had better stayover!!!"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I didnt get myuch snow last night, its all melted now but the western parts of Nova got 8 inches, with another 6 on the way tonight.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> I didnt get myuch snow last night, its all melted now but the western parts of Nova got 8 inches, with another 6 on the way tonight.


 1" here. all slush now, predicted to get 4-7" tonight.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms Natt got excited when she saw the title of this post.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

hehe.. damm i tihnk i got 4inches in a hour.
updated:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ms Natt got excited when she saw the title of this post.


 Hey leave that to my imagination! Whats a girl to expect on a site that has 99.99% male population?!?!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

and they say we have it bad in ontario...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice view by the way


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, in Maryland here it's pretty bad too but we got school off so I can't complain!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Yeah, in Maryland here it's pretty bad too but we got school off so I can't complain!!!!


 yeah









that is why i have been on more today.i dont know why they closed schools. it was only like a 3" snow


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu where are you located in Maryland?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

God i love Drew's Avatar.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn looks like your getting hit pretty hard. We only got about an inch


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ..sweet picture...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

:laugh: "Ms Natt got excited when she saw the title of this post."

you stole my punch line









I don't care about the snow as long as the lake are frozen enough to fish my opening day!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i made a 7ft snow man last year, lol then he started melting, then he died, now he is in snowman heaven, lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn this thread is about SNOW


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, silly you, *throws mouldy cheese snow at u*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*throws the chuckle bros vids into ditch that were for plonkers chrimbo*


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

AWWWWWW


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I filled ditch in with oil & mud now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am near annapolis. where are u located. right now i got about a 1' of snow around my house and in my neighbor hood. easy to shovel though.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

f*ck i cant even go on my deck.



















There saying expect another 8". OMG!

Glad I dont commute. - 
All those poor souls on the highways in there metal coffins- *HAVE FUN in GRIDLOCK!*


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'd love to see that in my backyard. But in never snows in cali


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: im 12"


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> im 12"


 LOL, yea 12" *TALL*.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: im 12"
> ...










im 6'4" so guess agian


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Bring it on I'm ready. I have my VSOP E&J Superior Reserve Brandy, a BBQ going and couple of Piranhas to hang out with. Here is pic of the ocean or the backyard starting to get a little angry.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just got down shuvling a foot of snow off my whole yard. not that bad realy becase i got this really nice shuvel that is easy on your back.still a ain thouhg


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

yea i gotta do that soon ..

Gary your lucky, dont look like alot of snow there.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> yea i gotta do that soon ..
> 
> Gary your lucky, dont look like alot of snow there.


 I think we will have the same as NYC. It's just that the ocean is warmer than the air so it's not sticking to the beach that much yet. I want 15"+ the only problem is I have to pick up my wife in about 2 hours.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Luckey bastards







I would be ripping up and down the streets on my snowmobile. Send some snow to michigan damn it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Luckey bastards
> 
> 
> 
> ...










u can have it


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Give me your snowmobile, id be on the Highway right now with it.
Or crusing thru the streets..


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

This picture was taken around 4:30 this afternoon from my front door:










I feel your pain.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im glad im in cali...no snow here only rain


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

skeelo, where do u live?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> This picture was taken around 4:30 this afternoon from my front door:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










my block is worse


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

And just as you finish digging out the car out of the laneway ... THE PLOW GOES
BY!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> And just as you finish digging out the car out of the laneway ... THE PLOW GOES
> BY!!!!!










dam i hate when that happens 
they did it last year to my brothers probe and pushed his car 2 feet with the plow
i had to hook up a chain a drag it out with my friends bronco
the probe was about a foot off the ground with snow underneath it


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

We got 9" where i live. Im glad we finally got snow so i can go skiing this week. They were supposed to open friday but they couldnt make any snow till tuesday.


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

What kinda fish are in it, do you know?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

n3p said:


> skeelo, where do u live?


 Essex County, NJ


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> my block is worse


 Worse than this?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Sweet Lu, I live up in western maryland near Cumberland in Allegany County. I live in a tiny town called Frostburg.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> im glad im in cali...no snow here only rain


 yeah but snow is fun once its fallen, atleast when your in school cause it cancels it lol


----------

